# Riding a horse without permission?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Even if you brought a civil lawsuit against her, which would be your only recourse, doesn't sound like she has any money or assets to sue for. Sorry this happened to your horse, just be glad he recovered.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Also, it's the owner of the barn that's ultimately responsible, the trainer was technically an employee, so your mom could bring legal action against them. Is that what you really want to do?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

And I'm sorry, your horse is on the mend but her life is in the toilet. She doesn't need more on top of what has happened. Yes she brought it on, but as its likely not going to be worthwhile as far as recouping losses I would just pray that she can get her life together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

cakemom said:


> And I'm sorry, your horse is on the mend but her life is in the toilet. She doesn't need more on top of what has happened. Yes she brought it on, but as its likely not going to be worthwhile as far as recouping losses I would just pray that she can get her life together.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Usually in similar circumstances I would agree. Had she used Joy's saddle without her permission and damaged it, that's one thing. A saddle won't feel pain if it's worked past its limits and damaged, though it sucks for the owner. Not only was this damaging to someone else's property, but caused monetary and physical damage to a LIVING animal!! I do absolutely think that she should be held completely responsible for what she did. No, it's probably not in her best interests to have someone hold her accountable for her actions, but I have no sympathy for people who will put an animal (someone else's animal who was entrusted in your care at that!) into a bad position like that. I do hope that she gets her life together, but I think that she should be held accountable for her actions. I'll let some bad behavior slide, but not that.

All that said, whether or not it is worth pursuing any kind of action is a different story. It probably wouldn't be, but all I know is that if ANYONE used my horse without my permission (ESPECIALLY if it is in direct violation of a vet's instructions) they would have heck to pay, trainer or not!!


----------

